
List of the oldest currently registered Internet domain names - maximente
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_oldest_currently_registered_Internet_domain_names
======
rshnotsecure
Also would like to add that a few “.su”, for Soviet Union, TLDs are still out
there. I believe the TLD was available for something like 12-18 months before
the dissolution on December 31st, 1991. The sites still work. Would love if
someone could post some examples.

